# Pattern Master Choke



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Kingcrapp said:


> I have had mine in for 6 years. Only 1 duck exploded at 10ft. If conditions merit is may use mod. I can tell you at longer ranges it works better than standard chokes. You may hear the argument that shooting past 30 yard or so is not sportsman like, however , what about a crip?? As posted, it's more about your shooting ability.


They get out past 30 in a hurry when you start cutting into them and all I can say is with my patternmaster I kill more birds on my 3rd shot. I never would have bought one and was given one. Absolutely glad it was given to me.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

lewy149 said:


> They get out past 30 in a hurry when you start cutting into them and all I can say is with my patternmaster I kill more birds on my 3rd shot. I never would have bought one and was given one. Absolutely glad it was given to me.


 
PM on my BG10 with slow steel is awesome.

My son used to wait until the rest of the crew ran dry before he ever started shooting.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I have the Carlson BC mid-range as well as a PM mid range (.75 I believe) and both throw nice patterns to 40 yards with standard factory ammo. One exception is the PM with Hevi-Metal, 3.5" BB's and #2's...ugh...what a mess. I've shot Expert HV, Kent, Fiocchi, Rio, Federal, etc. etc. through them both and they all patterned pretty well and killed birds. 

I killed a bunch of snows in Missouri with the BC tube in my X2 on the 3rd, 4th, and 5th shot. Anyone who has hunted snows know that those shots were at significant ranges. In fact, by the third day, on decoying groups overhead, I was shooting at higher up birds than everyone else on the open, as I had to be dead nuts on if they were closer than 25 yards or I would miss. If I hit them, I blew them up, so the simple solution was to take longer shots, and it worked for the most part. 

One of the spots that I diver hunt calls for long shots. Most start at 25 to 30 yards...and I am confident to another 10 yards or so beyond that under most circumstances with the PM and Carlson tubes. Standard mod tube just doesn't get it in that situation. 

Now...if hunting decoying birds...I shoot Improved all day every day. 

So to answer your question "is it worth it?" Yes...and possibly no, depending on your hunting style and situation.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Purely out of curiosity I put 3.5 1 9/16 #1 fiochii on paper. It should have 155+ pellets. 45 yards 30 inch circle 127 pellets. Can you say hornets nest?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anybody shot federal 3.5" red or blue box BB'S or 3'S through a Beretta or Benelli and a patternmaster??


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

lewy149 said:


> Purely out of curiosity I put 3.5 1 9/16 #1 fiochii on paper. It should have 155+ pellets. 45 yards 30 inch circle 127 pellets. Can you say hornets nest?


Deadly combo.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> Anybody shot federal 3.5" red or blue box BB'S or 3'S through a Beretta or Benelli and a patternmaster??


Crap powder gummed the hell out of my sbe and will not run anything federal again. Went to hi v n cycled like a champ.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I shot them in Missouri and had no problems with them. The guys who shot Benelli had no problems with them either. Kents however were giving the benellis hell. My guide actually just switched to federal because of all the problems with them. Sure the blue box federals are a little dirty. But shooting over a case of them in 5 days did not affect any of our guns. Rogers has them cheap as hell too, so I stocked up on them. Just wanted to know if anybody has shot them through an Italian bore with a patternmaster that's all.


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

lewy149 said:


> They get out past 30 in a hurry when you start cutting into them and all I can say is with my patternmaster I kill more birds on my 3rd shot. I never would have bought one and was given one. Absolutely glad it was given to me.


 
So what are you saying Lewy? Just currious what happens on the 4th shot? Joking...LOL 

I do think shooting a SBE with 3.5 shells that the gun kicks hard. I have had that happend before. Miss 1st then try to get back on them the 2nd..3rds a charm...something like that!!!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Kingcrapp said:


> So what are you saying Lewy? Just currious what happens on the 4th shot? Joking...LOL
> 
> I do think shooting a SBE with 3.5 shells that the gun kicks hard. I have had that happend before. Miss 1st then try to get back on them the 2nd..3rds a charm...something like that!!!


Lol recoils not it. I kill more on my 3rd shot than b4 my patternmaster. Doors open feet down geese bang dead, find new live bird back pedalling out and either bang dead or bang bang dead, if bang dead finding a third bird and getting the 3rd shell off b4 30 yards is tough. I like my patternmaster because from inside the decoys to 50 yards its dead as long as I'm shooting straight.

Craig I shot em out of my gun no different than any other load. Do not let them get wet at all. I asked federal about they said tough there are not waterproof. I said they r for waterfowl hunting? They said mail em and we will determine the problem. I threw em all a way. They r absolute junk. I've never had a shell nit go off or only burn half the powder. Fowl the piss out of a gun so bad it looked like I drug it through the mud. I've got hi v, Kent's, Remington all brands of shells that have been left overs from years past. All have been through the ringer. All still fire even at 4- well who know how old or how many trips in the water. Federals didn't make it 2 hunts. It was bad like 1 in 4 wouldn't only push the wad 15 ft.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ya, I know what you are talking about. The blue box shells are not waterproof. Line didn't have a problem on and after a down poor though. Maybe lucky. That is actually why I quit shooting kents. Had numerous miss fires with them.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

If your better with a stringing pattern...shoot one...if the pm works use it...i like my invectors and my 3 in a5....cuz it works for me....


----------

